# Thoughts



## TERIO (Jan 1, 1999)

I love the irrational thoughts for the week. Some of them are exactly what I think of. I always think if I didn't have IBS I wouldn't have anxiety or what if thoughts. Therapist says I have IBS and anxiety disorder. Yeah, that's because I have IBS!!! I know if I didin't have IBS I wouldn't have any problems. flying for example: I am not afraid of flying, the plane crashing, I am afraid of having IBS problems while up in that plane and trapped and embarrsing myself. Away from home is alittle hard to, if IBS comes (and I am close to home) and can say to myself, oh well if it gets worse I can go home, but FAR away from home is harder. I know if I get alittle nervious that kicks off IBS. So now I worry about IBS and getting nervious because I know they feed off each other. It's a circle. Doing the tapes and feel calming and like I can handle things better, I actually flew twice since starting the tapes. I just hate the fact that anxiety and IBS feed off each other! Terio


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Terio, I agree with you completely. The tapes have allowed me to do most anything without problems. My gut may act up every great once in a while, but I do as I wish anyway and the anxiety is very little problem. When I was taking Lotronex the IBS/D disappeared from the first dose and "all" the anxiety/depression symptoms immediately went away with the IBS. Good luck, Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Terio, I agree and I think its great that Mike and Dr Bolen take the time to help us out. These are the kind of medical professional you want helping you. I know them both a little more personally and I can tell you they both really care about people and seeing them get better. I am very glad Dr Bolen set that up for everyone.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

